# Redfin Pickerel



## largemouth (Apr 20, 2003)

I netted this guy at a local pond. He is @6"...one of the nicest I've ever netted. I also netted a real small redfin and a baby bullhead.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

pickerel... those are just mini-pikes right? are they mean? or just eat whatever fits in their mouth?'

how big do they get?


----------



## Shred Revolution (May 16, 2003)

nice catch. What size tank is he in ?


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

he looks sweet.

how big will he grow?


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

Very pretty fishy, I miss my Grass pickeral,
Almost got one the other day.

Ability of the Red fins and grass to change color is amazing,
they are chameleon like depending on mood and excitement level.


----------



## thomisdead (Mar 31, 2003)

I used to catch those all the time. They are a fun fish to reel in. I don't think it was the red finned variety though. We used a purple Rooster Tail to catch them.


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

cool lookin fish


----------



## largemouth (Apr 20, 2003)

They do resemble a pike, but are not actually a "mini-pike". They aren't all that aggressive, but will eat almost anything that fits in their mouth. I think redfins only get @10", much smaller than chain pickerel.

He was in a 38 gallon, but I got bored with him and fed him to my caribes. My friend has some cichlids he wants me to grow out in the 38 gallon (a trimac and some festae) so I would have needed the space anyway.

I am thinking of putting a diamond rhom in the 38 gallon once I give the growouts back. It will be my first rhom. Right now I am still fairly new to p's. I have 5 caribe all about 6-7", 2 4" ternetzi, 6 2-3" super reds, and 7 6-7" regular reds. I'm pretty psyched to get a diamond rhom, love those red eyes


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

They are Pike, Genus Esox, same as Northerns same as Musky

I'd rather keep Esox, than Rhoms, alot more interesting
unfortunate you killed it, Hell I would have taken it.

Damn some of you Piranaha people have problems.
Why did you even keep it? So damn sensless.


----------



## Black Piranha (Feb 1, 2003)

in canada i learned pikerel are called walleye. and walleye are called pikerel.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Polypterus said:


> Why did you even keep it? So damn sensless.


 I agree: you could also have let him go again... :sad:


----------



## Black Piranha (Feb 1, 2003)

i want a pikerel in my tank


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

i'd keep any fish i netted


----------



## Vampor (Feb 15, 2003)

i would eat it my self... but i dont see any reason to critisize his choice...


----------



## largemouth (Apr 20, 2003)

> I agree: you could also have let him go again...


I could have, yes, but I'd rather feed it to my p's! I guess that's why we live in America!











> I'd rather keep Esox, than Rhoms, alot more interesting
> unfortunate you killed it, Hell I would have taken it.
> 
> Damn some of you Piranaha people have problems.
> Why did you even keep it? So damn sensless.


Well, I guess it's a good thing you're not me. Are you gonna tell me that you have NEVER fed a feeder to any of your fish??? I feed my piranha frozen striper meat 99% of the time, but once in awhile I throw a feeder in there, or even a small pickerel. Personally, I don't see any harm in it. I can guarantee more redfins got eaten by bigger pickerel and largemouth bass in the pond that day. To each his own.:laugh:


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

largemouth said:


> > I agree: you could also have let him go again...
> 
> 
> I could have, yes, but I'd rather feed it to my p's! I guess that's why we live in America!


Christ, how come you yanks always start screaming and appealing to your constitutional rights when someone has (mild) criticism...








I don't give a damn whatever you do with your stuff: I was just mentioning an alternative to feeding it to your p's, no more, no less.... *_sheesh_*


----------



## largemouth (Apr 20, 2003)

I wasn't jumping on you or screaming about anything. I knew that you were just stating your opinion, and that's what we're here for. I wouldn't post if I couldn't handle the criticism. Sorry if I came off as angry, I'm not. I was just saying that living with freedom gives us the opportunity to have different opinions. No hard feelings buddy


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

largemouth said:


> I wasn't jumping on you or screaming about anything. I knew that you were just stating your opinion, and that's what we're here for. I wouldn't post if I couldn't handle the criticism. Sorry if I came off as angry, I'm not. I was just saying that living with freedom gives us the opportunity to have different opinions. No hard feelings buddy


 Okidoki then









I guess caffeine-detox kicked in....


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

largemouth said:


> He was in a 38 gallon, but I got bored with him and fed him to my caribes. My friend has some cichlids he wants me to grow out in the 38 gallon (a trimac and some festae) so I would have needed the space anyway.


This is Typical of Americans too, Wastefull, with a Short attention span.

Just using my Freedom to tell you what I think.


----------



## largemouth (Apr 20, 2003)

Thank you, nothing I enjoy more than stereotyping!


----------



## largemouth (Apr 20, 2003)

and why did you ignore my first response?????? Could it be that you have killed a feeder or two in your day. Do me a favor and practice what you preach before you go jumping on other people's backs.


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

is it just Judazz or do other europeans call americans Yanks too?


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

it seems brits call us yanks too

i didnt even kno other europeans called us yank tho; i thought filthy american pigs was the proper term


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

largemouth said:


> and why did you ignore my first response?????? Could it be that you have killed a feeder or two in your day. Do me a favor and practice what you preach before you go jumping on other people's backs.:nod:


 I do pratice what I preach,

I feed plently of feeders
With the fish I keep thats a given, your Dumbass and ignorant
response here is confounding, I keep Gar and Lamprey Dumbass
Obviously I use feeder fish, I'm not a f*cking member of PETA.
I understand Predatory fish, all those in my care are well taken care of
and their quality of life is Par exallance.

what I do not do, is go out, catch a
Pickeral get board with it and feed it to Piranaha, just because I'm a f*cking
idiot, enjoy stupidity and get some type of hard on because I have
Toothy neons, No I release the pickeral because I know I do not have
room for it, I think ahead before catching and keeping any animal,
especially one that is from my own area. I respect and appreaciate
the fishes in my community, and feel deeply that they need to be preserved.
I do not abuse my local natural resources just to momentarly pleasure
myself. I keep them for good or not at all, My interest is in them not 
myself if I do keep them.

I make sure that if I'm going to keep it, Even for a short time,
I have a plan for making sure it is respected and cared for,

I respect the animals I keep and I surely do not brag about my feeders.

I do pratice what I preach, you have no grounds to question my ethics.


----------



## largemouth (Apr 20, 2003)

Sorry Polypterus, but I don't spend my every waking hour trying to find out what kind of fish you keep. Watch your mouth my friend.....someday you might call the wrong person a dumbass.

I think it might be time a moderator closed this thread. Didn't realize someone would get so offended about feeding stuff to p's on a board named *PIRANHA-FURY!*


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

largemouth said:


> Sorry Polypterus, but I don't spend my every waking hour trying to find out what kind of fish you keep. Watch your mouth my friend.....someday you might call the wrong person a dumbass.
> 
> I think it might be time a moderator closed this thread. Didn't realize someone would get so offended about feeding stuff to p's on a board named *PIRANHA-FURY!*


OK guys, I think you should not have used this fish as a feeder, why??? because it is 6" which IMO is too large for a feeder unless you have a huge fish or a seal or something.

as for you guys

polypetrus - there is no need for the colourful language here, I know you to be articulate enough to get round calling someone a "f*cking idiot" you could call them an irresponsible twathead instead









largemouth - polypterus is a mod here in the non-piranha forum, perhaps you should realise who you are talking to, and I have been here from the early PFury days, well before you and it has always been the case that some members are responsible and dislike unnecessary suffering for animals.
Oh and I have never used feeders, fortunatly it is illegal to do so here, and IMO with good reason.

now I have had my say, this topic is


----------

